# .22LR/.22WMR, Thoughts?



## BuckGR (Nov 29, 2011)

New to the forum, did some reading and have some questions. Long time shooter but exlucsively long guns, mostly of the 12ga variety but looking to foray into handgunning for fun, sport and protection. In other words, looking to research possible first handguns. Obviously on this there are many opinions but I think it boils down to "Hunting v. target v. home defense v. carry". I'll try to keep it simple, though.

Thinking that something like the Ruger .22LR/.22MWR convertible revolver would be a nice starting point as it should be cheap and fun to shoot with the option of stepping up to the magnum for hunting or as a last ditch defensive option, though I'd probably grab the 12ga first 

So I know there are a couple options around for this type of pistol but I was curious what you guys think of them? Best bang for the buck is a must but I also would like one I could pass down to my kids if I ever get around to that. I know the Ruger is a top-notch model but I've seen some options for roughly half the price that seem to have decent reviews as well... Anyways, I'm always open to suggestions!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have owned a few hi standard double nine convertibles and i still have one..... fun gun, accurate, well made but a little hard to find (company is long gone)..... the rugers are very nice too, easier to find..... these are great for varmint hunting and improving your skills but as a last ditch defensive weapon the biggest threat to the bad guy is that they mistake it for a bigger gun. 

many many people die each year from .22 cal gunshots but not that many die fast. its an inherently "dirty" bullet as it is externally lubricated and it tends to carry powder, wax or lube and clothing into the wound causing infection.... not a fast way to die, giving the bad guy plenty of time to kill his killer. 

so have some fun with a .22 cause you can use it for survival, but for defense, its a bad choice.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

There are a few 22 l.r. and 22 mag convertibles out there most are good Ruger over builds so with a bit of care and cleaning it will last for many decades. As for a defensive round even the 22 mag. is a poor choice as TDBFH correctly points out. The only good reason for any 22 rimfire as a defensive round is because the shooter has some kind of problem making a larger round unusable. Of course that being said I would carry a 22 if that were the only choice I had.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

A 22mag is better than the 32acp, the 25acp or the 22lr.
Best 22 mag for the $$ is the ruger single six convertible.
A single six should last a lifetime and be handed down.
A single six is more accurate with 22mag than 22lr.


----------



## TexMexSu (Dec 1, 2011)

BuckGR said:


> I know the Ruger is a top-notch model but I've seen some options for roughly half the price that seem to have decent reviews as well... Anyways, I'm always open to suggestions!


After hearing how great the Ruger Single Sixes were we bought a brand new one. After repeated trips to the range I could not hit anything with it. I let a couple others shoot it and they had no problems.
We finally figured out that it was just too small for me and my big hands to hold properly. (I am used to our S&W 686) So make sure that anything you consider fits you well.

I would not go so far as to say the Rugers are "top-notch", but they are great guns. S&W I consider one of the top notch guns, but you pay for it also.

As you probably already know, with guns you really get what you pay for.

A Heritage Rough Rider will go bang every time you pull the trigger for about $150.00 or less.
A Ruger Single Six will outlast most people and can be handed down.
A S&W will last forever and is a work of art! (don't think they have a .22 Magnum though)

The Ruger sounds like your best bet. Very popular and hard to find used. People tend to keep them.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in the S&W catalog, on line, they have the model 351PD in 22WMR but it is a 1 7/8" barrel - thus not enough barrel to get the most out of the 22WMR - it does however give about 100fps more that the best 22lr

S&W also has the model 48 in 22WMR with a 6" barrel - but this is $959 MSRP.

then there is Taurus model 2991061 with 6.5" barrel and 9 rounds of 22WMR for $361 at Buds

I am hoping and praying that Ruger comes out someday with a SP101 in 22WMR - probably around $550

but till then i think the best handgun for 22WMR is the Ruger Single Six Convertible


----------

